# Off to a rocky start...  Soon be out in the wilds though.



## Chris Evans001 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi there.... New here!


Recently took a gamble on a bargain Iveco daily for the upcoming conversion project.  Turns out not to be so much of a bargain after all ha ha but will still work out cheap after all expenses are paid. 

 Will be doing the conversion to get our family out and about all year and France / Spain / Portugal in the summer holidays when the holiday companies turn the financial thumbscrews on us stressed parents and inflate the prices.

Remanufactured engine going in our van this week..  Looking forward to getting her picked up and get the conversion going over the winter months.


Maybe see some of you around... Here is some pics of our shiny new engine.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Sep 30, 2018)

*hi*

Hi,

Looking good.

Happy travelling

Steve / Chubby


----------



## The laird (Sep 30, 2018)

Hope all goes well for your project ,takes me back when we were first starting out with the kids when they were wee.every year to France with them ,they now have German,Dutch,English and French friends after  over 25 yrs ago.great memories and I hope the same happens to you and your family .
Safe holidays and travels ahead to you all 
Regards Gordon


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Worth having a look at our sister site - Home | Motorhome Builder


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along Chris, and Chris if it’s not a typing error.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome along from n/ireland and a iveco owner old 59/12 iris bus,log into are sister site motorhome builder which is new and looking more input.:welcome:


----------



## Chris Evans001 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.  Seems to be a nice forum to spend time on... Useful too!

Gordon, hopefully we can follow some of your own footsteps and create some great memories for us and the kids.  Ill try and update on here as our journey progresses.

Steve / Chubby, Yep, i must admit, I do find a clean engine bay more pleasing than I probably should :wacko:

Silver Sprinter, Thanks.  

Phillybarbour, Well spotted, it was indeed a "typo".  Corrected it now...  She is called Lisa and I have passed on your welcome to her.

Robmac & Trevskoda, I will head over to the sister site...  Do we have access to motorhome builder with our full membership of wild camping?


Pick up the van from the garage in Essex on Monday morning.  Fingers crossed that this will complete the first stage of the saga.  Let the fun of the build begin!


Cheers

Chris & Lisa


----------



## The laird (Oct 11, 2018)

Very kind you have replied as a lot of folk don’t replythink a great friendship on the cards ,well done mate


----------



## Robmac (Oct 13, 2018)

Chris Evans001 said:


> Robmac & Trevskoda, I will head over to the sister site...  Do we have access to motorhome builder with our full membership of wild camping?



You should be able to sign in with the same username and password you use here.

If not, send a PM to Edina (Chris) on here and he will guide you, he is the Admin on the other site.


----------

